# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Looking for new friends to Sandals Grande Riviera.

## Brad Migitsch

We are heading to Sandals Grande Riviera soon and are looking to find new friends to enjoy the experience.  Is anyone out there going to this Sandals in late Feb. early March?  Please get in contact soon.

Brad

----------

